

Amazon to Remove Confederate Flag Items - dkroy
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/06/23/amazon-to-remove-confederate-flag-items-following-ebay-and-others/

======
shenanigoat
I don't really agree with this. It's one thing to not have the flag flying at
a capitol building and quite another to stop sales of all Dukes Of Hazard
toys.

------
xname
This is what a crazy kid can do to this country.

